# WA Lenses



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Guys,

I'm trying to decide between two WA's, the Tokina 11-16 or the Nikkor 10-24, and having a tough time. Did a search which came up goose eggs...

The speed and price of the Tokina are attractive, but the range has me a bit worried. While $$$ are not particularly an obstacle (but I'm not about to lay out for a Zeiss) the speed and distortion of the Nikkor are coming at me from the opposite direction.

Any thoughts, experiences?


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i learned early on to stick with only nikon lenses. not that other brands arent as good or better but the resale value makes it all worth it . despite the fact you think you will never sell the fact is you do. i sold my nikon 17-55mm f2.8 for 300 bucks less then i paid 4 years later.

most better nikon lenses hold their value and pay you back that difference easily.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> i learned early on to stick with only nikon lenses. not that other brands arent as good or better but the resale value makes it all worth it . despite the fact you think you will never sell the fact is you do. i sold my nikon 17-55mm f2.8 for 300 bucks less then i paid 4 years later.
> 
> most better nikon lenses hold their value and pay you back that difference easily.


I agree. I only lost $100 when I sold my Nikon 300mm f4 lens because the new lens price went up.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Tokina makes great glass.


----------

